# save the seals



## JonMikal (Mar 17, 2006)

most of you know i have posted many a protest here. here's another i caught wednesday at noon. these were shot quickly as the event was coming to an end...technical aspects were not a priority.

i hope to convey the passion/emotion these individuals have for this cause through the images posted in this thread.

disclaimer: the following photos contained herein and linked do not necessarily reflect the view of the photographer. they are merely a documentation of an event. several photos were omitted in fear of offending individuals; however, you may view all the photos from the event at the following website: http://jonmikal.smugmug.com/gallery/596226.


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow JonMikal, these portray the protest and the people who attended so vividly.

Not like I expected anything less then fantastic, but these photos really stand out.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 17, 2006)

These are wonderful and very powerful.  I enjoyed looking through all of them on your website as well.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 17, 2006)

great shots, jm.... i had to go look at the link...those are all wonderful....
you completely grabbed the whole emotional feel of the protesters...

its funny, if you didnt read the signs, they could be listening to music that stirs them, or at a religious gathering... they are so " filled with the spirit"
and the black and white really makes it so much more stark and meaningful....

love the fact that the reporter is in leather....( save the seals, but kill the cows...??) j/k.....

look how many fingers are pointing.... and the building shot is really awesome...

great job.... i think you could easily be a news photographer... you can sure grasp the importance of being right place right time...

kudos my friend.... ( how could anyone get offended by your shots, i will never know.... what happened to dont kill the messenger???)


----------



## Arch (Mar 17, 2006)

well documented jm, i think you really caught the atmosphere well. The passion these people have is apparent in many of the shots here, and i dig the B+W conversion too. good pics on the link too, brilliant stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice series...  like that you converted them to black and white - makes it have a documentary feel to it.  Great job!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2006)

these are all fantastic... very passionate too. i really gotta love all of them :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Mar 17, 2006)

Very well captured Jon.  You managed to show the emotion of the protesters, and created a story to this series.   It is a very sensitive subject, and you handled it perfect.   Excellent series my friend.


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 17, 2006)

Lots of favs to pick!!
Nice series!


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 17, 2006)

Excellent series!  One of the best I have seen.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 18, 2006)

thank you for your kind remarks!


----------



## Fate (Mar 18, 2006)

Amazing coverage.... you can really feel what the protesters are saying in them!


----------



## Mansi (Mar 18, 2006)

excellent series JM! the b/w conversions are awesome
stunning...


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 19, 2006)

thanks Fate and Mansi


----------



## woodsac (Mar 19, 2006)

Great job! Really impressed with every image. They definitely tell the story :thumbup:


----------



## cbay (Mar 19, 2006)

Great series, it shows the event really well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## omeletteman (Mar 22, 2006)

these are fantastic JM, u really captured the event well.


----------

